# For anyone who has ever lost a pet



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2021)

Almost had me crying.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Almost had me crying.


too late here.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 28, 2021)

Me too. I only had one dog, and had to put her down after she had a massive stroke. It broke my heart.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2021)

We had a really nice little miniature poodle for about 15 years, while the kids were growing up.  He was almost like our 3rd child.  In his final weeks/months, he was really struggling, and I eventually had to take him to the vet, one last time.  That was one of the hardest things we ever had to do, and we've never had a pet, since.  However, the neighbors across the road have a wonderful little beagle, and when they go to work she comes over to spend the day with us....makes our days.


----------



## Old Dummy (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow, I've had so many I can't count them all. In the past 45 years: 3-4 dogs, numerous cats, two of them just disappeared, never found out why.

I posted elsewhere on this site about a cat I had to have euthanized last June; she was 15 and just wasted away into nothing, probably cancer. Her brother is still with me (sleeping right next to me on the couch) he is 16 now and still kinda okay, but I wonder how long he's going to last.

Old pik: Nikki is on the window sill, Mick is on the couch, right where he is at this moment:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 28, 2021)

@Pinky,thanks for sharing those words. I've lost many pets over the years.  I remember each one like it was yesterday. I smile when I think of each pets unique traits and personalities and the love we shared during their short life and I still cry because they are gone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @Pinky, I've lost too many pets over the years, each one of them still has a special place in my heart and I do tear up when I think of them.  Your post touched me too.


----------



## Repondering (Feb 28, 2021)

I've said goodbye to 5 dogs and 2 cats in my life.  4 of them are buried here we I live now.  I'll be 68 this year and in good health, I wonder if another dog would outlive me?


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you for posting this. We lost one of our dogs right before Christmas. She had been sick for several months and we knew it was coming but it is still hard.


----------



## Old Dummy (Feb 28, 2021)

Repondering said:


> I've said goodbye to 5 dogs and 2 cats in my life.  4 of them are buried here we I live now.  I'll be 68 this year and in good health, I wonder if another dog would outlive me?



That's something I've pondered too. I'm 70, and if Mick (above) was gone right now and I got another cat, would it outlive me?

These littermates (mentioned above) had a perfect cat life here. I live on a dirt road in the woods. They have a pet door and can go in or out at their leisure; there is a food hopper filled with expensive cat food and could eat whenever they wanted, as much as they wanted. They could hunt mice (plenty of them around) any time they wanted.

The only time in their lives they didn't have 100% freedom was when they had to go in a carrier so I could take them to the vet. And it wasn't easy getting them in.

So, if I get another cat and it outlives me, it will have to go somewhere else to live. And no matter where that might be, I doubt it would ever get used to it and would probably go crazy. Oh well.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 1, 2021)

Losing a pet is the same as losing a beloved family member.  Awful experience.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 4, 2021)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 152642


So much like my Toto.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 4, 2021)

I have buried 13 now in the last 5 or 6 years. Everyone of them holds a piece of my heart. 
Remember.........


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Over the years too many have died or disappeared. I'm getting better a letting go . . .


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

Meet Buffy. He was the coolest of the cool. Like most of my pets he just showed up one day and stayed on as a family member. He was very very sweet and a special guy. But, I live in the country and the coyotes got him eventually.


----------



## squatting dog (May 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 152642


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2021)

Still miss our little Shi Tzu Sassy. Although her ashes are never to far away. Been gone 7 years now.


----------



## Judycat (May 2, 2021)

I've had many cats over the years. Most knew they had it good and remained nearby until they had to be put down.

I swear some of them were the same cat come back to me in a different body. Maybe  because I held their little paws and whispered come back to me as they were going

Bentley was a stray who kept trying to come into the house. Now I know why. He does this thing with his tail identical to my other old friend. Oh well it's a nice thought anyway.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 2, 2021)

Our old dog is on her last right now.  She is 12  years old with advanced cancer, probably only has a few days, we are just trying to keep her comfortable for as long as makes sense.  Have had and lost many pets over the  years, mostly dogs, losing one is never easy.  


Repondering said:


> I'll be 68 this year and in good health, I wonder if another dog would outlive me?


I am 68 and don't worry about this much.  I think I will probably outlive the next one, but who knows.  I always adopt rescue dogs so I know whatever time I can give them is better than the alternative.  Go ahead and get that dog!  Will probably make you live longer!


----------



## cdestroyer (May 2, 2021)

five years two months and 2 days.... I miss my kat, big male snowshoe siamese. He stole my heart


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2021)

I had a female miniature Collie mix...Tammy... in my teens. I ran away from home when I was a Junior (17) for about 2 weeks. Tammy ran away too. A couple days after I came back she did too.   Then when I was 18 I moved out for good, and Tammy did too.


----------



## Nathan (May 2, 2021)

@Pinky , alright- you found my soft spot. 

I love my dogs, I still love the dogs I've had that have passed, the remembrance of which always brings a tear or quivering lip.


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Pinky , alright- you found my soft spot.
> 
> I love my dogs, I still love the dogs I've had that have passed, the remembrance of which always brings a tear or quivering lip.


We are in sympatico, @Nathan. Not a day goes by that I don't think of my dogs that have passed, and I will always miss them.


----------



## AprilSun (May 3, 2021)

Pinky, I want you to know you have helped me so much. My cat that I had for almost 22 years had just died the day before you started this post. I read it for the first time that day and I couldn't read it without crying. Now today, I can read it and smile and think now she is with my husband who passed away several years ago and both of them loved each other very much so they are once again enjoying each other. Thank you so much for this post.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2021)

@AprilSun .. sometimes I feel my dogs around me. 22 years is a long time to have one pet. You were very blessed.


----------



## AprilSun (May 3, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @AprilSun .. sometimes I feel my dogs around me. 22 years is a long time to have one pet. You were very blessed.


Yes I was and I am so thankful for having her those years. She helped me through so much!


----------



## caroln (May 5, 2021)

Many people have a wall of photos of their parents, kids and grandkids.  I have a photo wall of all my dogs.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 16, 2021)

Had to put our old dog down yesterday.  She gave us 12 good  years, am missing her now.


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Had to put our old dog down yesterday.  She gave us 12 good  years, am missing her now.


Sincere condolences @Alligatorob 
12 yrs. is a long time, yet, it seems to go by so quickly.
I know how much you are missing her .. it hurts.


----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2021)

'@Alligatorob I'm so sorry!


----------



## HazyDavey (May 16, 2021)

caroln said:


> Many people have a wall of photos of their parents, kids and grandkids.  I have a photo wall of all my dogs.


We do too, with their old collars hanging next to their pictures.

Below is Addy, she was a rescue dog who's company we enjoyed for many years. She passed in Oct 2019. 
Below Addy's picture is Simmy, who we have now. We got her in March of last year, as an 8 week old pup.
She's a lot of fun and fills the day as we pass the time while hiding from the corona bug..


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2021)

@HazyDavey 

Addy looks so much like our two previous x-labs, Moe and Mackie. We have photos of them in the bedroom .. also a rawhide shoe with one of their collars rolled up inside it. There's also a ginger jar urn carrying the ashes of one. 

Simmy is beautiful .. I bet she's a joy to spend time with


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Our sweet pup is getting very near his life's end.  We rescued him 14 years ago - he's now roughly 15 and has developed serious back problems.  His pain/discomfort is controlled by meds and (mostly) riding in a baby stroller when we go for walks. Since he's only about 12 pounds he's no trouble to lift or carry.  

When the time comes that his pain cannot be controlled, we'll have to let him go. It's an excruciating path we've walked before. The very thought of losing him brings tears to my eyes.

This thread brings me comfort - not only @Pinky's original post, but all the sweet thoughts so many have expressed about their beloved pets.


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Our sweet pup is getting very near his life's end.  We rescued him 14 years ago - he's now roughly 15 and has developed serious back problems.  His pain/discomfort is controlled by meds and (mostly) riding in a baby stroller when we go for walks. Since he's only about 12 pounds he's no trouble to lift or carry.
> 
> When the time comes that his pain cannot be controlled, we'll have to let him go. It's an excruciating path we've walked before. The very thought of losing him brings tears to my eyes.
> 
> This thread brings me comfort - not only @Pinky's original post, but all the sweet thoughts so many have expressed about their beloved pets.


@StarSong .. They are family, and bring us so much joy. I hope your precious pup still gets enjoyment on his stroller rides.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @StarSong .. They are family, and bring us so much joy. I hope your precious pup still gets enjoyment on his stroller rides.


He'd rather be walking, I'm sure, but seems fine with being pushed.  As long as he's in our presence he's pretty happy.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeweltea (Jul 6, 2021)

We had to put our second Chihuahua to sleep today. She had congestive heart failure. We lost our other one right before Christmas.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> We had to put our second Chihuahua to sleep today. She had congestive heart failure. We lost our other one right before Christmas.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> We had to put our second Chihuahua to sleep today. She had congestive heart failure. We lost our other one right before Christmas.


So sorry to hear this sad news @Jeweltea


----------

